# Best Options?



## snow4pixie (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi there! My name is Casey and I have a friend who'se car just flitzed out on her. The car is a 1990 Eagle Talon and the thing that died was the Engine due to overheating. Regardless, because of the money already just dumped into this thing she wants to go ahead and move on with a new car. 

My question is this.. we're trying to figure out if there is a good way to sell her car? Perhaps for parts? Are there some options for her besides just towing it to a wrecking yard?

Thanks!! :smile: 

- Casey


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.autotrader.com/

JamesO


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah, list it as a restoration project. Talon's aren't bad cars, and I'm sure there's someone out there who could drop a new engine in it and be as happy as a clam.


----------

